# Are there gay pigeons?



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Uhh this will be a strange post. 
One day I was holding Tundra so that Tyson would be able to eat without interruption, and while he was restrained, Tripp just flew over... and sorta... mated with Tundra... 0.0 Tundra of course, didn't agree to this, but I can't tell if Tripp was really trying to mate with Tundra... or my hand? 0.0 yeah.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Umm yes. 

I have 2 cocks that have their choice of hens. Yet they have decided to ignore all the hens in favor of each other. We had a similar "problem" with a few hens when we had our hens and cocks separated. 

Toss a couple of hens in there and they might figure it out.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Thanks 0.0


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Well thats really a info for me, never heard that before

Some days ago my two brown king laid four eggs and only after that i came to know that they are both female!!


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

same thing happened to me......with my saxon pouter.....they turned out as female even though they laid 4 eggs


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Even a male pigeon doesn't always know if another pigeon is male or female 

They go pretty much by the response they get from the other pigeon - hostile, submissive, etc.


----------

